# Heating element gone?



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

This morning my girlfriend switched on the Silvia and said it was making a sizzling noise, I came to have a look and the power light wasn't on so I switched it a few times and it didn't turn on.

I then noticed that I must have tripped something as nothing else was working in the kitchen so checked the fuse box and flipped it back and it tripped again after the Silvia was turned on. I did a little search and saw that it's usually the heating element or the pump so I just disconnected the heating element terminals and it all lights up. If I put the terminals back on it trips.

i just wanted to check that I should defiantly replace the heating element?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That would be a YES. Depending on its age it may be a complete boiler. older ones the heating element is welded in.


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for that I've now changed it and it's all working again. Luckily I have a more modern silvia so I didn't have to change the boiler.

Just Incase this happens to anyone else I had the same problem tripping the power after installed the new element. I followed the instructions in the manual on how to start the machine with a dry boiler (opening the steamer knob fully, switching on the brew button then the power) but no water came out and the power would keep tripping.

i thought that I had just burnt out a brand new element but luckily it was ok.

But the guys at Bella Barista gave me a good tip and said to disconnect the two terminals on the thermostat and then follow the same startup instructions as before. This allows the boiler to fill up without turning on the element and seems like a much safer way to fill a dry boiler to me.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you managed to fix it:good:


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Glad to hear it if fixed, but I have to say that I can't understand why the new element was causing the breaker to trip too? That's just weird...


----------

